# Training Log



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Decided to move my training log here from uk-muscle...

Monday - Having a light week to try and get back into the swing of things gently...

Deadlift (concerntrating on fast up and slow and controlled down)

12x70

10x70

8x70

Assisted Pull Ups (37.5kg)

12/10/8

DB Row

12x18

10x18

8x18


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Tuesday

8x3min rounds of bag striking with 1min break

Ab work


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I should start one of these at the moment though it would read like:

woke up, ate food, went home listened to the baby cry, went to bed, woke up by baby many many times, repeat x 7


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Rest day today! Well needed as well 

Will post my diet and other stuff up when I get a chance...


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Missed a few days last week, but had my first BJJ class on the Saturday. Despite having a throat that feels like I've been gargling razorblades I'm back on it...

Monday

Deadlift

90x12

90x10

90x6

Assisted Pull Up (37.5kg)

12/10/8

DB Rows

16x12

16x10

16x8

Tuesday

Incline Bench Press

40x12

40x10

40x8

Dips

12/10/8

DB Flyes

10x12

10x10

10x8

Wide Press Ups (feet on stability ball)

14/12/10


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

nice one i will keep an eye on this and may even start up my old log again.


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Was meant to do this yesterday but I've had the worst cold 

Squats

70x12

70x10

70x8

OHP

30x12

30x10

30x8


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

OMG I ache!!

1 hour of drilling BJJ and then 1.5hours of sparring. I've been choked and arm barred but who cares. So much fun!

I'm off to sleep...


----------



## rc09 (Jan 3, 2009)

2.5 hours of bjj, sounds exhausting! it's tough as a beginner too (as am i) since we seem to waste much more energy than the experienced guys


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

wrestlings worse, theres nothing like getting slammed on your head when you just want to quite lol


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Wrestling SUCKS if you're just starting it. It is SO hard haha


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Tonight should have been 1hour boxing/mma then 1.5 hours of BJJ but I had a slight niggle in my right arm which was made worse with some body sparring.

I've actually never sparred before and it was bloody good fun! Funny how much extra energy you use getting punched though!!


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Deadlift

90x12

90x10

90x8

Bent over Row

40x12

45x10

45x8

Assisted Pull Ups (32.5)

12/10/8

Weigh in this morning - 73kg


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Taken on Sunday, currently at 73kg


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Incline Bench Press

40x12

45x10

45x8

DB Flye

12.5x12

12.5x10

12.5x8

French Press

22.5x12

22.5x10

22.5x8

Wide Press Ups

15/12/9


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Getting arm barred repeatedly hurts!

1.5hours of BJJ today. good session, felt I learnt a lot about using my hips more. shame all the blue belts bossed me about


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

your a blue belt on here, maybe you should point that out to them lol


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd never noticed that before!!


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Squat

75x12

75x10

75x8

OHP

30x12

32.5x10

32.5x8

Leg Raises

5x5


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Deadlift

90x10

90x10

90x8

Assisted Pull Ups (32.5)

12/10/8

Bent over Row

50x12

50x10

50x8

DB Curl

10x12

10x10

10x8

Weigh in yesterday:73.8kg


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Decline Bench Press

40x12

45x10

50x8

SkullCrushers

22.5x12

22.5x10

22.5x8

Incline DB Flye

12.5x12

12.5x10

12.5x8

Wide Press Ups (feet up)

10/10/10


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Squats

80x12

80x10

80x8

OHP

32.5x12

32.5x8

32.5x8

Leg Press (weight +sled)

50x12

50x10

50x8


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Last night

1hour boxing, did more body sparring and I was crap. Took a couple of shots to the jaw for the first time as well...


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Deadlift

90x12

90x10

90x8

Pull Up - 26.50kg

12/10/8

Bent over row

40x12

40x10

40x8

DB Curl

10x12

10x10

10x8


----------

